# Steam Error



## LJ.SO-SToNeD

When I try to launch steam, I receive this problem...

Unable to connect to the Steam network. 'Offline mode' is unavailable because there is no Steam login information stored on this computer.

You will not be able to use Steam until you can connect to the Steam network again.To check the status of the Steam network please visit http://steampowered.com/status

This game has worked on my computer in the past. 

Windows XP SP1

Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## jurojin

I have had this same problem and checked out the steam forum with this result.... Go into Valve/Steam and locate clientregistry.blob... and delete this file. then reconnect to steam. Apparently this file gets rewritten and you are away to the races. It worked on my machine and on a friends counterstrike lan. Hope it works and happy bombing!!


----------



## Smeghead

Thats Steam (Or steaming pile of you know what as I like to call it.) for you. Steam is the reason I dont play CS anymore. And I wont be buying any other Valve game until they sort it out.


----------



## pat_rules

*huh?*

i have steam and i get no probs at all could be the fact i don't have any windows sp's and would you not buy half-life 2


----------



## sglodion666

i have that exactl same problem. and i have deleted that clientinfo.blob thing but it still doesnt work. and it has worked before on my computer so i know i can play it. can ANYBODY find a solution to this!? :4-dontkno


----------



## sglodion666

im really really really desperate to fix my steam. can ANYBODY help?


----------



## pharoah

have you totally uninstalled steam deleted its files,and reinstalled it yet?


----------



## dryg

Once I had a problem with steam, deleter clientregersty.blob and it worked but now the auto loging didn't work and I havn't got any mail from steam when I tried every lost acc thing and it worked for one of my friends on my comp..


----------



## chockuls

my steam stucks at 1% updating, i've never opened steam since i downloaded it.... hehe:sigh:


----------



## Harry7478

I Have the exact same problem, and I have deleted clientregistry.blob and it doesn,t fix it, i need help


----------



## chockuls

i fixed this downloading the whole thing at night, 2am -6gm, 
Good luck


----------



## slimborama

The solution of deleting Steam\ClientRegistry.blob totally worked for me on 01/29/2010, Windows 7 64-bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Renorack

I had exactly the same issue, and deleteing clientregestery.blob didn't work for me either. So I made a new user account on my computer and it works fine there =D
Thats all i could do, nothing else would work.


----------



## Arkire

If you get the message "Cannot connect to steam servers", do this...

Go to your steam folder, which is likely C:/Programfiles/Steam.

Right click the steam folder, and make sure Its NOT a 'Read only folder'.

Everytime Steams buggerd up on me, Ive done that, and Its workerd for me every time.


----------

